# Orijen vs Go - For Puppies!



## IagainstI

So I have read through most of the puppy food threads and still don't know which food to go with. I am interested in the Orijen and GO brands, but there is some debate between the two it seems. Some people are saying Orijen is too high in protein, others are saying puppies need high levels in protein. If you use either brand, please give your opinion. 

Thanks


----------



## kellygh

I have experience with both foods. Pumpkin (9m) was on Orijen, and we recently made the full switch to Go! Natural Grain Free Endurance. You are correct that Go! has less protein; however, I believe both are great foods. I did not switch Pumpkin to Go! due to Orijen's protein levels. In fact, there is so much confusing info about protein, that I have been unable to come to a conclusion via solid, scientific, non-dog food manufactuer research. One major, respected brand states dogs are unable to absorb protein beyond 34% which, if true, would negate the extra protein in Orijen. Anyway, Pumpkin has been a picky eater, and she seems to prefer Go!. The other nice thing about Go! is the price is better than Orijen. Either food is an excellent choice, IMO. If you are into ratings/reviews, both foods receive the highest rating by dogfoodanalysis.com & dogfoodadvisor.com.


----------



## IagainstI

Is Go grain free endurance appropriate for a 8 week old puppy, or would a puppy specific food be better?

Thank you,


----------



## kellygh

Yes. Go! Grain Free Endurance is a life stage food meaning appropriate for all ages. If you are concerned, you can read more on their website. Natural Balance is another life stage food, and I'm sure there are others. Good Luck!


----------



## Kobi

My puppy is on Orijen Large Breed Puppy. Have not had any problems, nor did we have any problems with Fromm Surf & Turf or Blue Buffalo Wilderness. I'm honestly not sure what sorts of problems too much protein would even cause, all I know is that I have a healthy, happy, energetic puppy. If you're comparing two high-end foods (and it looks like you are), I don't think you're going to go wrong with either.


----------



## IagainstI

Thank you for the feedback. My biggest issue was the protein content of the Orijen (46% or something) because it is quite a bit higher than even the Go endurance.


----------



## Dubyajay

Dogs descend from wolves.

Wolves don't eat grains etc, and I think it is safe to assume have a high protein diet.
99% of the dog food manufacturers cut their product with fillers because it is cheaper than protein high foods

See where I am going with this?

It is so absurd that people could propagate a lie about "too high of a protein count is bad for dogs". Quite ridiculous actually.

Ive been feeding Charlie Orijen for over a year now and no signs of him having to get dialysis.


----------



## andy198712

my local feed shop is getting this in, he will be putting his new pup on this stuff....

he seemed very keen on it, at £50 odd a bag you'd want it to be mind!
although he said it lasts longer, and that you actually feed them less then another feed as it gives them more of what they need.


----------

